# Circular Table Price



## 103579

*Bought a new Cheyenne last October and have now decided that we needed the small circular table that fixes behind the passenger seat.
I phoned AutoTrail who were very helpful, bought one and it was delivered in 2 days.
As we wanted one before Easter we had to "go for it" but it cost over £270!!!
Talk about a captive audience.

p.s it came with no fitting instructions either.*


----------



## TinaGlenn

OMG! So expensive.

We have got one of those it came with the van, most of the time it is up in the overcab bed out of the way but when just Glenn and I, it is excellent for meals and snacks although it is very slippery so have cut a circle out of non slip matting to stop plates sliding off. Have never used the full sized table for the van yet.

There was a thread a while ago where someone made their own version for a lot less than the price of the Autotrail version.

Tina H.


----------



## 88870

Harbourmaster, Oh my God, you've been had .... £270?? 

You should have asked me, I could have found a local carpenter and got one hand made for less!! I could then have made a profit!! :lol: :lol: I would even have asked them to stick formica on it if you wanted .. rather than real wood - may be for £60 extra :lol: :lol: 

I hope you and your table are very happy together ... for a long long long while. (Need to get your money's worth!)


----------



## Rapide561

*Table*

Hello

I bought the Swift version - £165 including the bracket. Then I decided I wanted a second bracket so I could put the table behind the drivers seat sometmies - £45 for a pit of plastic! Yikes.

Russell


----------



## 2kias

Oh dear Habourmaster.
Sorry to make you p****d off !!!!

We had the same problem as we wanted a small table for our Miami. Got fed up with trying to get round the one Autotrail supplied.

I was quoted £300 by our dealers so looked on the net. 
Sorry to say we found one here for the grand total of £99 complete.

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript
Look at the bottom under tables.

It is a great job and have thought of buying another so we have one each.
Send it back as faulty.


----------



## zulurita

What a rip off!!!  

They often sell the table part at shows and then buy the fitment separately. Afraid I would have baulked at that price. Luckily mine came with the small round table. Chelston MH did offer years ago to make one for me and then it was £50. Whether they still do that sort of thing I don't know.


----------



## grumpyman

Bet you now hate having posted this needed one for my Trigano who are part of Auto Trail. My dealer got mine at the York show £60 fitted. Send it back if you can.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Anyone looking for a freestanding table could look at the one i have in the adverts section. 

A top quality table, brand new, not marked in any way and be be turn into wall mounted very easily.

This is not a cheap imitation table but very good quality.


Bob


----------



## Grizzly

Confirms my view that anything labelled "motorhome" costs at least treble the normal price.

We were going to leave ours at home but at that price we might use it in the sitting room. It's worth more than many of our pieces of furniture.

G


----------



## 103579

_*That will teach me to post here first.  
Only really found this section last night though :roll: *_


----------



## Rapide561

*Coffee table*

Harbour master

You may have paid a lot of money - but your coffee table will be a perfect match for the rest of the motorhome.

I looked at the O Lery link and whilst the tables may be cheaper, they would look like a fish out of water in here.

You get what you pay for and if you are happy with your purchase, then that is all that matters.

Russell


----------



## 2kias

*Re: Coffee table*



Rapide561 said:


> Harbour master
> 
> You may have paid a lot of money - but your coffee table will be a perfect match for the rest of the motorhome.
> 
> I looked at the O Lery link and whilst the tables may be cheaper, they would look like a fish out of water in here.
> 
> You get what you pay for and if you are happy with your purchase, then that is all that matters.
> 
> Russell


Quite true Russell but as it happens the O'Leary table matches very well with the Autotrail furniture. Would agree that it may not match everyones style.


----------



## DJP

We bought one last year from Chelston. The list price in the 2007 Autotrial brichure is £175.00 Prices from dealers *are *negotiable!


----------

